# Hemorrhoids



## Guest (Dec 21, 2001)

Hemorrhoids are very common. You might try caling the doctor's office and asking them to send you some literature on hemorrhoids and how to deal with them.There is also a lot of information on the internet. Try doing a search for hemorrhoids. Good luck to you, and remember that a lot of people have them. While they can be painful at times, they aren't really dangerous. A fellow sufferer in Wisconsin.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

If your Doctor tells you have hemorrhoids and they are effecting IBS you need to know what he means exactly. Are they Internal or external? Do you feel they are a problem?I have had IBS and hemorrhoids for years. Once or twice they bled bright red blood a little. Otherwise they do not bother me, but my Doctor has always told me I have them.







Vikee


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2002)

When do you decide to take the drastic (and painful) step to have hemmorhoid surgery? Mine also itch a lot and occasionally bleed (which scared me the first time I saw blood in my stool into having the colonoscopy - which was normal, and cost me close to $2000 out of pocket - not to mention the pain involved!) I am so worn out with them (one external and one internal), especially the itching. I keep waiting for the new and painless procedure - Laser? - to pop up!) Not to mention the expense ( I have a $5000 deductible insurance policy).


----------

